

On Luck and Entrepreneurship - prosa
http://paul.rosania.org/writings/general/on-luck-and-entrepreneurship/

======
rick888
I have felt this way about being successful for a long time. It does have to
do with luck. However, without the right knowledge or experience, the lucky
situation will most likely be meaningless to you.

